# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Может кому пригодиться

## Микола

:gamer: Решил заморочиться общением по скайпу. За нежеланием тратить деньги на веб-камеру и имея в наличии обычную аналоговую, микрофон и тв-тюнер (встроенный) сделал следующее: Т.К. при включении скайпа заходя в настройки видео заметил что программа определяет мой тв-тюнер как вебку (и показывает каналы тв). Я взял обычный тестер и нашел на плате видео вход(относительно корпуса он выдает +5 вольт), затем этот видео вход подключил к разьему видео на тюнере (для того чтобы к нему цеплять свою камеру). Потом на корпус приделал тамблерок на два положения для того чтобы переключать видеосигнал с камеры и тв- приемника. Питание камеры взял от доп. блока на 12 вольт. В итоге имею веб-камеру своего производства и тв-тюнер одним щелчком тумблера. Ах да микрофон я подключил ко входу микрофона. Единственный минус с этом изобретении, приходиться отключать лин.выход, при общении по скайпу (т.к. тюнер дает звук тв программ) но я думаю это мелочи:cool::D

----------

v.kurg (15.03.2012)

----------


## slava.sse

я лично так с техникой не извращаюсь

----------


## bj0ker

А смысл :confused: обычная вэбка стоит рублей 300-500 проче купить чем так извращаться...:cool:

----------


## DesTreyd

даже если вебка стоит 50 рублей - красавчег. Просто зачот, продолжай в том же духе.
Вот такие люди как ты в результате и придумывают нечто новое, за что потом такие люди как они будут отдавать по 300-500 р в магазине и не заморачиваться.

----------


## Микола

Спс польшен!!!:drinks:

----------

